# Is Stewie Griffen Gay?



## Majorami (Feb 11, 2012)

He does gay things... but all of his relationships have been with females? Even his middle-age self from the future gets with a woman, and he is his own great great great etc... ancestor...


----------



## mameks (Feb 11, 2012)

>_>
justwatishappeningyoutroll


----------



## Fudge (Feb 11, 2012)

lololol


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 11, 2012)

He's sexually ambigous thats the whole point.
We will never know.
He does gay things but hes also very straight at times.
It's part of what makes the show what it is.


----------



## Majorami (Feb 11, 2012)

shlong said:


> >_>
> justwatishappeningyoutroll


Its legit... Think about it...

Where is the episode where he's chasing a guy all episode long?


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 11, 2012)

Majorami said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > He's sexually ambigous thats the whole point.
> ...


On that one episode he mentions how he's extremely against homosexuality and sends Peter to a straight camp, and Brian reacts confusedly.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 11, 2012)

This show became such an awful shitfest after they brought it back from the dead.  Apparently 80s references are extremely profitable.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 11, 2012)

Majorami said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > >_>
> ...


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 11, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Majorami said:
> 
> 
> > shlong said:
> ...


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, unfortunately he's gay now.
It's a shame how Family Guy used to be a family-value satire comedy and now its a shitfest of fart jokes.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 11, 2012)

http://articles.nydailynews.com/2009-08-13/gossip/17931233_1_cleveland-show-seth-macfarlane-family-guy


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 11, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> http://articles.nyda...lane-family-guy



Can evidence from the show/movie prove that artical is real?


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Feb 11, 2012)

He is bi curious. He would do a female for sure, but has plenty of gay thoughts. In the episode where Mr. Weed dies at the dinner at the griffon's house, at the funeral Stewie was like " ...do her, do her, lose the pig tails and we'll talk..." All the sexy parties he has/imagines. And then there are all the gay thoughts he has. So he it bi curious.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2012)

Ah, one of the truly gripping issues of our day, just begging for a thread of its own.

Really, though... you can't figure it out for yourself?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2012)

Who's Stewie *Griffen*?


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 11, 2012)

I think the bigger question is why there are so many people into bestiality on the show?


----------



## gloweyjoey (Feb 11, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> I think the bigger question is why there are so many people into bestiality on the show?


I was about to be like "WTF theres not beastiality in the show" then I remembered that Brian is a dog


----------



## Valwin (Feb 11, 2012)

at first he was not but them they turn him gay


----------

